# Possible mouth problem?



## Savemygrave (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi! I'm new to posting (avid forum reader) I have a beautiful B&W tegu called Olive who is approximately 8 months old. She's great, taming going well, good growth and appetite! I've noticed on occasions that one side of her mouth doesn't close flush and you can see a thin strip of gum. Sometimes when she eats she gets food stuck to the outer scales. 

I've cleaned the area with a cotton bud but worry this could be early mouth rot? 

I'd appreciate anyone's opinion. She eats well, there's no bleeding or discharge or anything unusual, just looks a bit odd! 

Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Remnant of an old wound???


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 6, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Remnant of an old wound???


Thanks for replying Walter1. I'm honestly baffled by it. I'll try get some better photos of it today when she wakes up.


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 6, 2016)

I managed to get a better couple of photos whilst she was trying to nap. I still have no idea what it is or even if it's anything to worry about. Like I said she's in great health!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 6, 2016)

Has a (good) vet seen it?


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 6, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Has a (good) vet seen it?


No not yet, I was hoping to get some advice here before taking her. It doesn't look sore or anything at all and doesn't prevent her from eating. She is her usual happy tegu self.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 6, 2016)

Do the bones feel out of place? Maybe MBD? I litterally have no idea.


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 6, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Do the bones feel out of place? Maybe MBD? I litterally have no idea.


Not at all, I've cleaned her mouth with a cotton bud just to see if there was any shed or food stuck but nothing. Nice healthy pink mouth and gums. very strange.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thats so weird :/. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 6, 2016)

A vet visit never hurts. Looks like old healed problem, like infected gums.


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 6, 2016)

It's very strange!


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 7, 2016)

So Olives mouth looked absolutely fine tonight.... she likes her tail stroking, after around 10 minutes of stroking and massaging her tail her mouth looked weird again! I'm just wondering if it happens when she's relaxed? 

Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 7, 2016)

never seen it, but I've only had my tegu 2 weeks :/. I don't think its normal. Take her to the vet and if nothing appears bad, and it doesnt get worse, I'd leave it.


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 7, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> never seen it, but I've only had my tegu 2 weeks :/. I don't think its normal. Take her to the vet and if nothing appears bad, and it doesnt get worse, I'd leave it.


Just curious if it's something she does when relaxed. I'll mention it to the place we got her from. They're very knowledgeable and own Tegu's themselves, see what they say!


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hope OK. Please let us know.


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 7, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Hope OK. Please let us know.



Will do


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 16, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Hope OK. Please let us know.


Update.... The reptile specialists think she may have injured her mouth at some point perhaps feeding. They said it doesn't look like anything to worry about but to keep it clean and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2016)

That is very good news. Thanks for updating us. Generally soft foods from a clean smooth surface should prevent any issues.


----------



## Savemygrave (Mar 16, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> That is very good news. Thanks for updating us. Generally soft foods from a clean smooth surface should prevent any issues.


I'm relieved! She's been good as gold and enjoyed her blueberries today. I'll just have to keep a close eye on it to make sure she heals well


----------

